# Outdoor Expo/Boat show Pics



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I ventured over to the Outdoor Expo and Boat show Friday afternoon to mostly look at the smaller boats and get some ideas for my next sled. There were a lot more boats then I was expecting which was a nice surprise. Here is some pictures of what caught my eye, I apologize if I missed anything you guys would have liked to see. Also I did not look at pricing on most of the boats as I am not really in the market to buy new.

Naturally I was eager to look at what Ankona brought. They had a Copperhead and a Shadowcast, both were nicer in person then in the pictures I have seen. It was hard to get any pictures due to so many guys drooling over them. I finally got to meet Mel and thanked him helping me out a few years ago. We had an interesting discussion on a boat he is considering building, I don't know if he wants any details known so...... After seeing the Shadowcast I know why it is so popular, one heck of a package for the money.



























The Ambush was next. It looks like one heck of a fun ride for a solo fisherman. The way the motor mounts is very cool looking.


















This 17er from Deno looked nifty.









Here's a nice offering from bulls bay


















Custom Gheenoe had a nice variety to show off.



























I don't recall seeing this Sundance before, but I liked the look of it.


















Who doesn't like looking at a Vantage? The attention to detail is very fine.


















So your boat can float in 4", how about one that folds down to 4"! Port-a-boat, lol!









This Salty looked like a cool little boat too. I think they are made local to my area.


















The Key West always draws my eyes for some reason, looks like a nice all around little boat.









These Bonefish boats are really impressive in person. They are made north of Tampa and are a fairly small setup. Here is a tunnel hull/cat design, they set it up for bowfishing, but had another one there set up for flats fishing. The front deck is so big you could land a chopper on it.


















Here is a Mitzi 17 and to it's left is the boat that interested my the most today. It's a Key Largo 160, it's not fancy at all, but it is very close to what I have been thinking of moving to in order to accommodate my family's needs. For a 16ft boat it was very roomy and looked like it would give a decent ride yet float relatively shallow. Unfortunately I could tell from 20ft away the boat was built like crap, you could easily see the glass pattern through the gel coat. Build aside I liked the looks for an all around east and west coast boat.


















Even though I was there mostly to look at the boats I did look at the venders. The one thing I really liked this round were the Deckgear seats, which I think were mentioned in another post. They are basically aluminum bar stools you mount on the bow with a turnbuckle so you can sit high in comfort instead of standing all day. I thought this was awesome cause my back gets sore from standing and casting after a few hours. They have rod holders and cup holders built into the sides which was great. My only gripe is the price, the base model (basic with no swivel) started at $599, and I think he said the one with the back and arm rests with the swivel was $899. Cool products and well built, but I feel that's a lot of money.









All in all I think it was a good show and look forward to next years.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

- [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

And the winner for best skiff porn of the year goes to...


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

ahhhh so many nice boats in one place......thanks for posting the piccies.


----------



## mikeymike (Jan 21, 2013)

nice pictures...


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

you got me wondering about what Mel was thinking or already working on


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

What boat is next to the Ambush? Blue hull skiff?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> What boat is next to the Ambush? Blue hull skiff?


I was wondering the same thing... Caught my eye also.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It was a Dorado 19.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> It was a Dorado 19.


do you know how much the dorado 19 was going for? i saw one down in the keys a couple years ago, looks like a gladeskiff knock off


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No I didn't see the price, sorry.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> It was a Dorado 19.


Thought that's what it said on the side, it was mentioned a while back on a post along with the Karma, terrapin skiff, and the HB glades skiff. 

But the pic from that post and the other ones I see show it with sponson the one in your pic doesn't have them, so is it just a splashed glades skiff? 

It's not on their website either.

Do you recall a price of it?


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

> > It was a Dorado 19.
> 
> 
> Thought that's what it said on the side, it was mentioned a while back on a post along with the Karma, terrapin skiff, and the HB glades skiff.
> ...



I'll check on the price tomorrow for you CR...I'm working with Mel and I'll be right across from that Dorado.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How about some more boat porn, or better yet, boat build porn! This is a QR code I scanned at the bonefish booth but just got time to look at it.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.439174216130239.95061.207465879301075&type=3


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

The Dorado price tag was, memory serves me, was a little over 20k. The one on display was a carbon/Kevlar build and the weight of that thing was stupid. Probably a lot cheaper with a traditional build but it was, with exception of the Shadowcast, one of nicest small skiffs on display. I got a chance to talk to the Dorado builders and they were super friendly and helpful..


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Mel has some pretty cool tricks up his sleeve !

Always does ! 

Very impressive Boat !


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

wow yall should start a fan club [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Well today should be another great showing at the expo. Unfortunately, I must fly home. 










There was a great turnout from the Ankona Owners as usual and shared some great stories as well as planned future trips. 

We definatly sparked the intrest of many people walking by and even aquired some future owners. 

Paint it black's art was a big hit and is sure to sell some today. 

Not many pics were taken, but a lot of laughs were shared. 








 Thanks to all 

Not just a Skiff... family.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Wish I coulda made it down...I'm lazy. See yall at the camp out


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like it was a great show.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The show was super fun. I can tell you a few things.... I want a SOLO Skiff! I am a believer! The one Tom had on display was awesome. Seeing it in person, it's not what I thought it would be based on the images I had seen here. Now I don't know if I want a SUP or a SOLO skiff....lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

if u get a solo get it red. then get a red solo cup.


----------

